# shinglers



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good sources? reccomendations? Are all these just the first stage of plants like mostera deliciosa that get them up into the canopy then shrivel away once the adult foliage is established? I like monstera dubia, but who has someother neat ones to show off?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone got a scindapsus pictus?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You would do well with any of the Rhapidophoras and Marcgravias if you can find any. There is also Philodendron Burl Marx Fantasy and a fuzzy Ficus species that Harry will have to help with. 

Monstera dubia is one of the best though, and so is the more commonly seen and similar looking Raphidaphora cryptantha. They are all hard to find outside of aroid clubs, but checking Ebay will get you a few. I get most of my plants through this guy, eBay My World - noveltyg

Raph









Marcgravia


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I have been doinga little looking around, always looking for new neat plantsto experiment with. I like that marcgravia a lot


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the genus Dischidia probably contains the most shell leaved species, especially those that stay shell leaved no matter how old or large the plant gets...

D. astephana









D. imbricata









D. sp. (Philippines)









D. sp. (Undescribed)









Conchophyllum striatum (Dischidia)









Those are just a few. There are MANY more.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Send me some antone I luv em !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

As Antone pointed out many plants that we call 'shinglers' are immature and unlike Dischidias will revert. I think all the Ficus that has this habit stays the same but I'm not totally sure. My Ficus villosa (I guess this is the name for the 'Fuzzy Ficus') has reached about 13 feet in the greenhouse so I'm assuming it will continue to grow this way. But, all the Rhaphidophora, Monstera, Scindapsus, one Pothos I know of and Margravia will change once they reach the tops of the trees or attain some height on something. When I was in Panama there were Monstera 'shingling' everywhere but I could not say what species they were. They did not all have markings on the leaves as Monstera dubia normally does. I also saw a few Peperomia species that almost display this habit but it was much more like Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy' in growth than say the Dischidias.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

> I also saw a few Peperomia species that almost display this habit but it was much more like Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy' in growth than say the Dischidias.


not to hijack but did you take pictures?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I did, I will try to get all the pictures of shinglers together in a folder later today. I took 100's of pictures but most did not turn out all that good.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's the folder of pictures from Panama. These plants show some of the habit I would call Shinglers. The Peperomias are not as tight to the tree in these pictures as they seemed there but they did crawl on the surface of the tree. I have no clue what most of these plants are besides a genus. 

www.cloudjungle.com - /CloudJungle/Shinglers/


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I could get in alot of trouble if i ever went somewhere like that


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It was funny, I carried around this bit of a succulent Peperomia and some moss I found on the ground about 2 gays into the trip. I decided the last day I would not try to bring it home. It's too bad. No one even looked at the outside of my bags much less see what was in them. I also failed to take a picture of that Peperomia and it was the only one I say like it.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Remarkable picture harry !


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> It was funny, I carried around this bit of a succulent Peperomia and some moss I found on the ground about 2 gays into the trip. I decided the last day I would not try to bring it home. It's too bad. No one even looked at the outside of my bags much less see what was in them. I also failed to take a picture of that Peperomia and it was the only one I say like it.



I don't think doing that would have been wrong at all, but I'm always a bit nervous about it too. When I went to the Caribbean, I chickened out at the last minute. The thing is that it is just too hard to get the permits and stuff to do it legally.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

JoshH said:


> I don't think doing that would have been wrong at all, but I'm always a bit nervous about it too. When I went to the Caribbean, I chickened out at the last minute. The thing is that it is just too hard to get the permits and stuff to do it legally.


you dont need a permit if you have 12 or less small things, just the phytosanitary certificate, If i remember right. Anyone know what they would do other than destroy the plants if the caught someone?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I might have to look into that..... I always thought about just hiding a few in my packed clothing, in ziplocks of course. But since I don't know what would happen if they found it I never tried. Would they just toss them out or could you be in more serious trouble? Even missing the plane would be irritating enough.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I would think not to much would happen as long as it wasn't a protected plant. But i really have no idea.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't mean to be Mr. Prude or anything but... Should you guys really be talking about that openly on a public forum??

Bottom line is that the law says its illegal. Thats all I'm gonna say...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hey antone, what is the dischidia you would reccomend with the smallest leaves along with a good shingling habit?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey antone, how would this do in a viv?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nate, I would guess it would do pretty well. It comes from slightly mountainous areas in the Philippines where the temps tend to stay in the 80s at the warmest.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

harrywitmore said:


> It was funny, I carried around this bit of a succulent Peperomia and some moss I found on the ground about 2 gays into the trip.


Just to be clear about this I picked this Peperomia up 2 days into the trip. I don't count 'gays' while abroad, nor do I care what a person's sexual preference is.

I also have no problem speaking of what I might have done on this forum. Actually the declaration form you have to fill out allows you to declare any plant material you may be carrying. I suppose if you declare it they would ask for the proper paperwork. I'm really not sure. My intent was not to bring it back with me. I picked it up to take a picture when I got time but I forgot it and it stayed in my day pack until the last day. It was actually in remarkable condition. The thought did go through my mind momentarily before I released it back to the wilds of Panama. I thought much more about it when I actually got home and saw what the customs process was.

I also didn't really see much of anything, shingler or not, that I would go to the trouble to bring back. I guess if it were anything it would be the multitude of filmy ferns I saw.

OK, I will quit hijacking the thread now.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> Just to be clear about this I picked this Peperomia up 2 days into the trip. I don't count 'gays' while abroad, nor do I care what a person's sexual preference is.
> 
> I also have no problem speaking of what I might have done on this forum. Actually the declaration form you have to fill out allows you to declare any plant material you may be carrying. I suppose if you declare it they would ask for the proper paperwork. I'm really not sure. My intent was not to bring it back with me. I picked it up to take a picture when I got time but I forgot it and it stayed in my day pack until the last day. It was actually in remarkable condition. The thought did go through my mind momentarily before I released it back to the wilds of Panama. I thought much more about it when I actually got home and saw what the customs process was.
> 
> ...


Lmao i was wondering if that's what you meant ahaha

I really like these plants. how do you guys think they would do in a viv with only moderate humidity, say 70-75%? Also are they pretty easy to grow and where can i purchase some? Im asking about the dischidia mainly but shinglers in general....

Thanks


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to Dischidia is a good place to start


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

bussardnr said:


> Welcome to Dischidia is a good place to start


Thanks alot! Lots of useful information!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I meant to put this picture in here. This slab of wood is about 3ft tall or so...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Antone, what species is that?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its not yet described.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting. How long to cover that piece of wood, and can you reccomend one with a similar growth habit, if you don't have that one available?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The mount is almost 2yrs old. Most of the shell leaved species in the genus grow this way. I do have cuttings of this particular one.


----------

